# What percentage is given to sell on someone else's website



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the chance to sell some of my shirts on a new site that a friend is doing. Its a great chance for me, but I am not sure what percentage of the profit she should get. The orders will come to her site, will be forwarded to me, I will make the shirts and ship them. The cost of the shirt will be $25, not including shipping. Obviously she will get something for her part in all of this, but what is the normal percentage given for this? 20%? 25% Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you asked her how much she wants?

Retailers generally keep half. So in your example, her cut is $12.50.


----------



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

splathead said:


> Have you asked her how much she wants?
> 
> Retailers generally keep half. So in your example, her cut is $12.50.


We haven't discussed it yet, I just wanted to be somewhat educated before we did. I want to be fair to her but at the same time look out for myself.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

So, she's more than just an affiliate, where she'd have a link on her site which would lead to your website where the order would be placed? Website affiliates generally get a small percentage of each sale, because all they're really doing is having a link on their site that leads to yours. 

If she's actually taking the orders and customers are making the transaction on her site, then it's a bit different. She's doing more work, and had to put more in place. In that case, I'd say it would be like a retail store sort of set-up and she should get more of a percentage. 40% to 50% seems fairly logical.


----------



## CodeShirts (May 15, 2010)

So you are basically dropshipping orders for her? I don't think a retail-like agreement would be fair for this, if all she's doing is taking orders and the production/fulfillment is all down to you I would say your initial thought of around 20% would be fair.


----------



## BeforePrinting (Sep 17, 2010)

CodeShirts said:


> So you are basically dropshipping orders for her? I don't think a retail-like agreement would be fair for this, if all she's doing is taking orders and the production/fulfillment is all down to you I would say your initial thought of around 20% would be fair.


I gotta agree here... 

Doing the production and shipping is more expensive on a per shirt basis than one would expect. What's the specifics? Screen printing? Heat applied graphics? Just curious... especially if you're making them on-demand.

I'd also take a look at her traffic numbers. If her website is targeted towards your market and getting large numbers, than you can afford to give her more $$. Think of it as a pay-per-click model, or pay-per-lead model. Your expenses have to justify the sales she's bringing you.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I have a similar situation and could use some guidance. 

The differences are that a friend came up with an idea for a shirt and asked if he could sell on my website. I produce, package and mail out the orders as they come in.

What should be my percentage?
Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

7% to 15% of retail selling price.....


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

royster13 said:


> 7% to 15% of retail selling price.....


Is that before or after I deduct all costs? It seems pretty low given that I'm doing all the work.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That is his %....


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

royster13 said:


> That is his %....


Got it. Thanks


----------

